# Profibus Struktur realisierbar?



## eYe (8 Juni 2010)

Nabend,

ich würde zu der angehängten Skizze gerne mal eure Meinung hören.

1) Ist das Ganze grundsätzlich so realisierbar (LWL Ringstruktur mit RS485 Strängen)

2) Ich würde gerne mit 12 Mbit fahren, also dürfen die Stränge max 100m lang sein? Bei längeren Strecken kann ich mit Repeatern verlängern?

3) Ich habe in der Summe mehr als 32 DP-Teilnehmer, aber pro Strang sind es immer weniger als 32. Muss ich dennoch Repeater verwenden, oder machen das quasi die OLMs?

4) In der Step7 HW-Konfiguration soll man ja die Profibuszykluszeit ablesen können. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Ttr und Ttr_typisch? (Worst case und Durchschnitt?)

5) Kann man die Zykluszeit auch irgendwie berechnen, zum Beispiel für dieses Projekt bei Annahme von 75 Teilnehmern, 12Mbit und 3.000 Bytes Datenaustausch auf dem Bus. (Nur die CPU ist Master, Panel PC wird über Ethernet angebunden)

6) Was passiert wenn:
a) Ein oder mehrer Teilnehmer ausfallen? (Buszykluszeit geht hoch, ca??; Rest läuft weiter)?
b) Wenn eine LWL Leitung ausfällt? (OLMs schalten auf den anderen Kanal um, alles läuft  weiter?)
c) Wenn eine Strangleitung defekt ist? (Gesater Strang fällt aus, Rest läuft weiter?)


Danke,
eYe


----------



## centipede (8 Juni 2010)

eYe schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> ich würde zu der angehängten Skizze gerne mal eure Meinung hören.
> 
> 1) Ist das Ganze grundsätzlich so realisierbar (LWL Ringstruktur mit RS485 Strängen)



Ja, geht so



> 2) Ich würde gerne mit 12 Mbit fahren, also dürfen die Stränge max 100m lang sein? Bei längeren Strecken kann ich mit Repeatern verlängern?


Die 100m gelten nur für die Kupferstrecken. Ansonsten kann man hier nat. mit Repeatern verlängern.



> 3) Ich habe in der Summe mehr als 32 DP-Teilnehmer, aber pro Strang sind es immer weniger als 32. Muss ich dennoch Repeater verwenden, oder machen das quasi die OLMs?


OLMs zählen wie Repeater, wenn du nicht mehr wie 32 Teilnehmer pro Kupferstrang hast ist alle in Ordnung.



> 4) In der Step7 HW-Konfiguration soll man ja die Profibuszykluszeit ablesen können. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Ttr und Ttr_typisch? (Worst case und Durchschnitt?)


Ttr typisch entspricht ziemlich genau der zu erwartenden Zykluszeit, die andere ist wirklich nur worst case.



> 5) Kann man die Zykluszeit auch irgendwie berechnen, zum Beispiel für dieses Projekt bei Annahme von 75 Teilnehmern, 12Mbit und 3.000 Bytes Datenaustausch auf dem Bus. (Nur die CPU ist Master, Panel PC wird über Ethernet angebunden)


Spar es dir, rechne mit Ttr typ.



> 6) Was passiert wenn:
> a) Ein oder mehrer Teilnehmer ausfallen? (Buszykluszeit geht hoch, ca??; Rest läuft weiter)?


Zykluszeit geht in der Regel eher nach unten, kommt auf die Nutzdatenlänge des ausgefallenen Slaves an, ansonsten ist die Verlängerung eher zu vernachläsigen. Max. Verlängerung um 300tBit 



> b) Wenn eine LWL Leitung ausfällt? (OLMs schalten auf den anderen Kanal um, alles läuft  weiter?)


Dafür hast du ja den Ring, also ja



> c) Wenn eine Strangleitung defekt ist? (Gesater Strang fällt aus, Rest läuft weiter?)


Ja

Gruß,
Centi


----------



## MW (8 Juni 2010)

eYe schrieb:


> 1) Ist das Ganze grundsätzlich so realisierbar (LWL Ringstruktur mit RS485 Strängen)



ja, sollte so funktionieren



eYe schrieb:


> 2) Ich würde gerne mit 12 Mbit fahren, also dürfen die Stränge max 100m  lang sein? Bei längeren Strecken kann ich mit Repeatern verlängern?



bin ich mir jetzt nicht sicher, aber sollte gehen. die Grenze liegt glaub ich bei max 8 Repeatern in Reihe.




eYe schrieb:


> 3) Ich habe in der Summe mehr als 32 DP-Teilnehmer, aber pro Strang sind  es immer weniger als 32. Muss ich dennoch Repeater verwenden, oder  machen das quasi die OLMs?



da sind keine Repeater nötig, dass machen die OLM´s



eYe schrieb:


> 4) In der Step7 HW-Konfiguration soll man ja die Profibuszykluszeit  ablesen können. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Ttr und Ttr_typisch?  (Worst case und Durchschnitt?)



Hab grad kein Step 7 zur Hand, da müssten die Begriffe in der Hilfe erklärt sein, ich versuchs trotzdem mal:
Ttr ist die maximale Zykluszeit (Tokenumlaufzeit) 
Ttr_typisch ist die Reaktionszeit des Busses wenn alles normal läuft (alle Teilnehmer da, keine Diagnosemeldungen unterwegs)



eYe schrieb:


> 6) Was passiert wenn:
> a) Ein oder mehrer Teilnehmer ausfallen? (Buszykluszeit geht hoch, ca??;  Rest läuft weiter)?
> b) Wenn eine LWL Leitung ausfällt? (OLMs schalten auf den anderen Kanal  um, alles läuft  weiter?)
> c) Wenn eine Strangleitung defekt ist? (Gesater Strang fällt aus, Rest  läuft weiter?)



a) kommt auf die Parameter des Buses an wie stark in soeinem Fall die Zykluszeit ansteigt (normal sind glaub ich 3 Wiederholungen bei einem nicht antwortenden Slave, also 3 mal anfragen und auf antwort warten, die genauen Zeiten kann ich da nicht sagen, die maximale Zeit müsste aber der Zeit "Ttr" in der Projektierung entsprechen. Der Bus läuft bei einem Slaveausfall problemlos weiter.
b) die OLM´s schalten auf Linie um und wenn der Ring wieder geschlossen ist wieder zurück. der Busverkehr wird dadurch nicht gestört.
c) je nachdem wie die Strangleitung kapputt geht, kann es sein das alle Slaves des Segmentes ausfallen oder nur die die hinter der def. Stelle liegen. die Anderen Segmente bzw. der Glasfaserring bleiben von der Störung unberührt.


Hier noch ein ein Link zur Beschreibung der OLM´s


EDIT: wiedermal zu lange überlegt beim schreiben :-/


----------



## Move (11 Juni 2010)

MW schrieb:


> b) die OLM´s schalten auf Linie um und wenn der Ring wieder geschlossen ist wieder zurück. der Busverkehr wird dadurch nicht gestört.


 
Ja, aber nur wenn du einen OLM als Redundancy Master (RM) deklarierst.
Einstellung über den Web-Browser des OLM.
Sonst erzeugst du einen "Kurzschluss" wenn du den LWL-Ring schliesst, dann läuft nichts mehr.
An diesem OLM leuchtet dann die RM-LED bei geschlossenem Ring oder sie blinkt bei offenem Ring
Gruß
Move


----------



## eYe (14 Juni 2010)

Move schrieb:


> Ja, aber nur wenn du einen OLM als Redundancy Master (RM) deklarierst.
> Einstellung über den Web-Browser des OLM.
> Sonst erzeugst du einen "Kurzschluss" wenn du den LWL-Ring schliesst, dann läuft nichts mehr.
> An diesem OLM leuchtet dann die RM-LED bei geschlossenem Ring oder sie blinkt bei offenem Ring
> ...



Bin gerade ziemlich ratlos, was genau meinst du mit Web-Browser des OLM?
Hat der OLM einen Webserver? ^^
Und wie spreche ich diesen dann über Profibus DP an?
Kenne bisher nur die Dipschalter auf dem OLM...

*ratlos*


----------



## Move (15 Juni 2010)

Hi,

oh shit habe mich versehen, das gibt es nur bei den Scalance und unter Ethernet. Bie Profibus muss du nichts weiter machen, das müssste so funzen.
Sorry


----------



## eYe (16 Juni 2010)

Was ist die maximale Anzahl an Daten die ich mit einer 317-2 PN/DP über Profibus verarbeiten kann?
Hat der Profibus DP irgendwelchen physikalisch pder softwaremässig bestimmten Grenzen?

Grundsätzlich ist mir bekannt:
- maximal 244Bytes pro Slave
- maximal 126 Slaves insgesammt
- maximal 32 Slaves am Stück ohne Repeater

Liegt das Maximum für Nutzdaten also quasi bei 126 Slaves * 244 Byte = 30744 Bytes?
Wie hoch wäre die geschätzte Zykluszeit bei der Anzahl an Daten?


thx


PS: Aussagen dürfen auch gerne mit entsprechenden Quellen belegt werden


----------



## Semo (16 Juni 2010)

Die Siemens-CPUs haben bei de(m/n) eingebauten Profibus-DP Master eine weitere Grenze. Aktuelles Beispiel CPU414-2 DP, max. 64 Geräte am DP(X2) und max. 32 am MPI/DP (X1). Die Grenzen der jeweiligen CPUs hab ich gerade nicht zur hand.




> - maximal 32 Slaves am Stück ohne Repeater


Zu den 32 Geräten zählen hier auch alle passiven Geräte, wie Repeater, Wartungsdosen usw.
Ein Repeater, der 2 Stränge verbindet, zählt sowohl in den einen, als auch in den anderen Strang!


----------



## MW (17 Juni 2010)

Semo schrieb:


> Die Siemens-CPUs haben bei de(m/n) eingebauten Profibus-DP Master eine weitere Grenze. Aktuelles Beispiel CPU414-2 DP, max. 64 Geräte am DP(X2) und max. 32 am MPI/DP (X1). Die Grenzen der jeweiligen CPUs hab ich gerade nicht zur hand.



kannst du da mal nen Link posten wo das steht, ich kann das nicht wirklich glauben, dass die Teilnehmeranzahl derart begrenzt sein soll. Die Grenze mit 32 Teilnehmer pro segment ist bekannt, das ist ja bei jedem Profibus netz so, aber die Segmentanzahl ist nicht begrenzt (bis auf die grenze max. 8 Repaeter in Reihe)


----------



## Semo (19 Juni 2010)

In den Technischen Daten der jeweiligen CPUs, außerdem in einer Art Übersicht der TD aller aktuellen CPUs (die ich allerdings net finden kann...)

Hier ein Beispiel: http://support.automation.siemens.c...ad=content&prodLstStart=1&prodLstSort=MLFBSTR

Steht unter "Technische Daten" -> "1. Schnittstelle" / "2. Schnittstelle" -> "DP-Master" -> "Anzahl DP-Slaves, max."

Edit: Achja und falls das nicht deutlich rüberkam, wir hatten erst das Problem und dann nachgelesen.
Im Hardwaremanager lassen sich an der jeweiligen Schnittstelle nämlich gar nicht mehr hinzufügen...


----------



## DiGo1969 (25 Juni 2010)

> 2) Ich würde gerne mit 12 Mbit fahren, also dürfen die Stränge max 100m lang sein? Bei längeren Strecken kann ich mit Repeatern verlängern?


Warum mit 12Mbit fahren?
Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das bei derart hoher Busgeschwindigkeit die Störanfälligkeit recht hoch ist. Das kann sein, dass du bei der IBN keine Schwierigkeiten hast, aber Technik und Kabel im Hochfrequenzbereich altert und vielleicht 2 Jahre später gehen die Probleme los.

Ich habe es nicht getestet, aber ich schätze, das die Busumlaufgeschwindigkeit bei 12Mbit und der Anzahl der Teilnehmer bei ca. 1-2ms liegen wird. Nun noch die Frage wie schnell deine CPU ist? Vielleicht 25ms??? Wenn die geschätzten Zykluszeiten annähernd stimmen frage ich: Warum die Peripherie 10 mal auslesen, wenn die CPU sie nur ein mal verarbeitet?

Als daumenwert sagt man: Die Bus-Geschwindigkeit soll ca. 2/3 der CPU-Geschwindigkeit sein.


----------



## eYe (14 Januar 2011)

centipede schrieb:


> Die 100m gelten nur für die Kupferstrecken. Ansonsten kann man hier nat. mit Repeatern verlängern.



Wenn ich eine Strecke von 180m habe, wo installiere ich dann am besten den Repeater? Muss ich ihn am besten bei 90m setzen oder verstärkt der Repeater das Signal so stark, dass ich diesen einfach direkt neben die SPS setzen kann?

Generell würde ich ja denken, alle 100m einen Repeater bei langen Strecken.


----------



## dtsclipper (14 Januar 2011)

eYe schrieb:


> Wenn ich eine Strecke von 180m habe, wo installiere ich dann am besten den Repeater? Muss ich ihn am besten bei 90m setzen oder verstärkt der Repeater das Signal so stark, dass ich diesen einfach direkt neben die SPS setzen kann?


 
Nicht wirklich. Du musst, wie schon erwähnt, die Busgeschwindigkeit und die Topologie berücksichtigen.

Fährst Du die 180m mit 1.5mBit ist alles in Ordnung, bei 12mBit musst Du einen Repeater bei 100m Entfernung ab Master setzen.

Sitzt der Master in obigem Beispiel aber in der Mitte, so brauchst Du sogar zwei Repeater in jeweils 50m Entfernung...



eYe schrieb:


> Generell würde ich ja denken, alle 100m einen Repeater bei langen Strecken.


 
BEi 12mBit ist das Die Segmentlänge und Du hast recht.

hoffe geholfen haben zu können
dtsclipper


----------



## centipede (14 Januar 2011)

Natürlich setzt man erst nach 90/100m einen Repeater, alles andere ist Quatsch.

Edit: zu spät :-(


----------



## DiGo1969 (17 Januar 2011)

> Wenn ich eine Strecke von 180m habe, wo installiere ich dann am besten den Repeater? Muss ich ihn am besten bei 90m setzen oder verstärkt der Repeater das Signal so stark, dass ich diesen einfach direkt neben die SPS setzen kann?


 
Der Profibus arbeitet im allgemeinen mit 5 Volt (neu 7 Volt). Wenn also die CPU schon 5V als Signal herausbringt, macht es keinen Sinn, das Signal mit einem Repeater wieder auf 5V zu bringen.
Durch den Skineffekt der HF-Technik (Hochfrequenz) bricht die Spannung auf dem Cu-Kabel schon nach 100m so weit zusammen, das es zu Problemen kommen kann. Ich schätze, das nach 100m nur noch 3V ankommen. Natürlich arbeitet ein Profibus auch noch mit 2V oder vielleicht auch noch mit etwas weniger, aber da Buskabel auch noch altern, liegen wir hier total an der "Kotzgrenze" und es wird früher oder später zu ausfällen kommen.
Gruß Dirk


----------

